# HA HA HA.



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

so i got my first 2 p's from a friend a bit ago, and i just assumed that they were both RBP's. but i noticed that one was less red than the othe, then it hit me the other day that it's kidna yellow... so i'm wondering is this fish a faded RBP, or is it possibly a tern? either if fine, i just want to know. hheeheh.. thanks!


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

red belly


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> red belly


 yep


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

just your regular rbp...


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

just so i can learn... what are the distinguishing (sp?) qualities of a regular natt and a tern?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

imachode said:


> just so i can learn... what are the distinguishing (sp?) qualities of a regular natt and a tern?


Regular Nattereri:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nattereri "Ternetzi":

Pretty obvious, I'd say...


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

so is mine just lacking the usual red color (other than the anal fin?)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The main (perhaps only...) difference between regular nattereri's and these so-called ternetzi's is that the first have a bright red belly when young and healthy, and the latter has a yellow belly. When they age, are stressed, injured or sick, they loose their vibrant coloration, and become more drab in color.
Besides that, the intensity, pattern and colors vary, depending on wheter a fish is tank-raised, or on the locality where a wild-caught specimen is captured (for more info on that, see here; scroll down a little to the section "COLOR OF LIFE BY POPULATION")...

Even though your red lacks a very vibrant coloration, it doesn't mean it's not doing fine: just have a look in the picture forum, and you'll notice that reds can have a lot of different colorations...


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

Also please notice that That "Ternetzi" Yellow Nattereri have clear eyes with no pigment and regular Natts have a nice red eye.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> PIRANHNUT Posted on Jun 9 2003, 09:44 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Also please notice that That "Ternetzi" Yellow Nattereri have clear eyes with no pigment and regular Natts have a nice red eye.


However, some populations of the red-belly also lack red in the eyes. Really depends on the water they are found in.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

comments deleted.


----------



## Aristarchus (May 30, 2003)

i noticed a difference in the dorsal fins also, the tern's is a bit pointier, while the rb's is long and broader.. is this always true or did i get a bad take on it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Aristarchus Posted on Jun 10 2003, 07:36 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> i noticed a difference in the dorsal fins also, the tern's is a bit pointier, while the rb's is long and broader.. is this always true or did i get a bad take on it?


Bad take on it. Little to no differences. Where differences are usually found (in all populations) are the pigments. Not a good marker for specific Pygocentrus ID.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

ima ,,,,,,

The colors on your RB is usual for those tank raised and imported from Hong Kong.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> ima ,,,,,,
> 
> The colors on your RB is usual for those tank raised and imported from Hong Kong.


 wow, that's super interesting. thanks!

i only have two at the moment.. i might have mentinoed that before, but ic an't remember, this post is so old.. but anyway, only one of them look like that more golden color. the other looks just normal.

i got these from someone else who knew someone who didn't want them, so i don't really know anything about their origin.

thanks again for that info.


----------

